# Woke up to phone flickering bright green



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Not sure if this is related to Amazon app or not but I just got activated on Tuesday and have had the full version on my phone for a little over 48 hours now...

I have a Samsung S7 Edge and at 3:15 this morning, I woke up to the bottom half of my screen pulsating with green lights... I turned the screen "on" at that point and it was doing the same thing over my home page.

I unplugged it from the charger and re-started the phone. When it came back on, it was doing it again for 10 seconds, then stopped.

I went to my settings and checked most recent updates, etc... 10/4/16 *WAS* listed as last time I "DOWNLOAD UPDATES MANUALLY" prior to clicking the button this afternoon... when I did, this message came up.

Question I have for newer Flex drivers - if you go to your Settings --> About Device, are you getting same error? Trying to figure out if it's related to Flex app or something else... and I don't keep "bad" apps on my phone so I'm at a loss here...









Worth noting, pulsating started up again (this time, white which is the background of the email app I had fired up) when I woke up around 8:00 - and it went away after 5 seconds or so... haven't seen it again since...


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Is your phone stock or custom


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Is your phone stock or custom


Stock, brought home from a T-Mobile store in August. It's 10:26 in the evening now (14 hours since email pulsating this AM) and haven't seen any issues since... Maybe it was just a weird update in the middle of the night? I want to pass it off as that but the notification when I went to search for manual updates this AM makes me more suspicious... and I don't want to rule Flex app out of the equation given it's the last thing I put on my phone...


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Is that the phone that got recalled??? Not being sarcastic, just wondering. If it is, that might be the problem.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> Is that the phone that got recalled??? Not being sarcastic, just wondering. If it is, that might be the problem.


Nope, that was the Note 7 - this is the S7 Edge, no recalls/issues I'm aware of


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Something like this?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Something like this?


Whoa!!! That doesn't look good. Might have to recall that one too. 

My daughter wanted one of those. I think I will wait a bit.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Something like this?


YES! That's what it looked like... dude, I was in a deep sleep at 3:15 AM and that BRIGHT GREEN constant flickering woke me up cold - thought it was a nightmare.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have the normal S7 and it works fine for me. It might be a faulty phone in general. Have you taken it to the store where you go it to see if they can troubleshoot it?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

No, I've had it for two months, other thing I just remember is I had the setting for Always On at Night on (under display) and immediately turned it off...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Always keep your phones a few feet away from your body and specially face while you sleep.


----------

